# Why are so many LBS like this?



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2012)

Can I start off by saying that I fully support good, local, independent retailers 

However...

Why do so many seem to be money-grubbing, indolent, rude, off-putting and quite frankly, a waste of time?

So many appear to totally lose interest once they learn you already have a bike and are only in for a browse to see if there are any appealing gee-gaws or bargains.

I'm particularly annoyed today cos I've just been fiddled by one. I was going to insure my bike against theft, but I noticed I needed a lock from a quite large list and my current lock wasn't on it. So I took a trip to my LBS.

"Hello. I'm looking for a good lock that will satisfy an insurance company" says I

I was first shown a Kryptonite shackle lock that weighed as much as my bike and which cost £89. Seeing the look of disbelief on my face, the guy quickly picked up another Kryptonite lock and said "This will do you and should be acceptable for the insurance". At £34.99 I thought it was reasonable (given the price of the others) so I bought it.

Once I got it home, I compared it against the insurance company's list - no joy. Further investigation revealed the following on the packaging - "Compact, secondary deterrent" - in small letters of course. To add insult to injury, £34.99 is the very top price I found for the lock online, with most prices being around £20.

Is it any wonder small shops like this one sit empty most days?







....and breathe


----------



## MrJamie (21 Sep 2012)

Take it back for a refund. I buy everything online, I cant afford to support a LBS and their mostly silly (compared to internet) prices. 

I was close to buying rechargable batteries for my bike lights in Waitrose earlier, £12.50 for 4 AAAs, had a quick look on Amazon on my phone exact same ones for £5.60 from a company ive used before.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2012)

Always check online, it's a godsend. I am cheeky and use real shops to look at the item, then go online and usually buy it because even with postage it's cheaper.


----------



## Octet (21 Sep 2012)

I agree,

I got my bike from one of my LBS, a good deal for it and so I decided to go back to get a couple bits more. As I walk in I am welcomed (or not for that matter) by a very grumpy looking guy at the counter.
I then pick up my bits and bobs and take them to the counter, with the most conversation being how much it will all cost... and like you, I could of got each item about £20 less online.

I do like one of the LBS' here, as they welcome you as you walk in and they shall talk to you if you are unsure, and are reasonably priced... but otherwise I agree, very expensive and not an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Sep 2012)

I thought bike shops were supposed to be intimidating places. Isn't it the law?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (21 Sep 2012)

Sounds like you go to the one as me. If you want something different to what they have in stock,they will always order it in for you,be there in 4 days. I usually say I can order it in for me alot cheaper and next day delivery


----------



## Grizzly (21 Sep 2012)

Well I guess I'm lucky. My LBS in East Kilbride is great, good advice, good service and always have deals on bikes.


----------



## derrick (21 Sep 2012)

I can't moan about our LBS, it's more social than retail.


----------



## Boris Bajic (21 Sep 2012)

Well... If there was a list from the insurer, why not take it with you when shopping?

If we all buy everything from the Internet, one day there will be few (or no) LBSs. That will not be a great day.

I buy small stuff from my LBS and on most bigger stuff I ask how close he can get to Wiggle or similar.

On tyres and lubes, he isn't close. I get them online. 

When I have a tricky problem or a specific question... or need a part for an ancient bike... he is there. The Internet is not as obliging.

The Internet can't say "Bring it in and I'll see which one you need".

All retailers will pee us off sometimes, just as all spouses and children will.... But we need them.


----------



## G2EWS (21 Sep 2012)

It Is important to realise that few if any local shops will be as cheap as buying online.

The trick is to accept this, but make sure you only pay a bit more for the convenience.

We should support all local shops so they are there when we need them. I will often go in armed with UK supplied online prices and ask if they can get near it. If I am happy with the difference then I purchase.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Sep 2012)

I go in my LBS when I want cheering up, as the bullshit they come out with always make me laugh 

Strangley their online shop is usually cheaper than the actual shop


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Sep 2012)

I'd be returning it too. 
I was in a not very local bike shop recently and mentioned I was looking for lights -I was very specific about what I wanted them for, and the guy was really attentive (or atleast gave that impression) They're always really friendly which is why we go in when we're passing as it's quite a few miles away. Anyway, I ended up buying the lights he recommended, got home, studied the packaging and realised they didn't fulfil legal requirements grrr. Too far to take them back, so I've stuck them on the bike anyway. 
I guess in a lot of bike shops staff get fed up discussing products with "customers" who then go away and buy elsewhere online.


----------



## Monsieur (21 Sep 2012)

My LBS is called Halfords - never anything but good service, prices checked online before I go and never had an issue with refunds when needed.
The 5 small independent bike shops within 10 miles of me are overpriced, pretentious and mostly very unhelpful.

So, guess where I shop?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Sep 2012)

Monsieur said:


> My LBS is called Halfords - never anything but good service, prices checked online before I go and never had an issue with refunds when needed.
> The 5 *small independent bike shops* within 10 miles of me are *overpriced, pretentious and mostly very unhelpful.*
> 
> So, guess where I shop?


 
I don't mind them being over priced (compared to online prices) as their over heads are much greater... but I completely agree on pretentious and unhelpful (not always, but often).

Has anybody done a bike shop version of this classic?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2012)

Really lucky in this area. Excellent small bike shop in Perth that has been around for years and really know their stuff. My good road bike was delivered to me supposed to have been assembled and checked. Turned out it was as it came from the factory. Cables and everything needed fitting. Felt a bit bad taking it to the bike shop but I bought it on finance which they didn't offer anyway so not as bad. Anyway, they assembled and checked the bike for £30 which I thought was excellent.

Another good one is Rock n Road in Bridge of Allan which next door neighbour uses. Because he buys quite a bit from them they usually give him decent discounts.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Sep 2012)

My LBS jumps through hoops for me, they provide a really good service so I don't look at prices.


----------



## sean8997 (21 Sep 2012)

One of the LBS that I just started to use 69 cycles in Chester are great, very friendly and chatty, went in last weekend for a new rear cassette, but when I got it home realised he had given me a 10 speed instead of the 9 speed that I was after, not much of a drama as I wasn't going out on my bike that day, went back the day after and as he didn't have the tiagra he give me the next model up with no extra cost and apologised. Truth be told as he is a good guy I would of paid the extra few quid if needed. Tiagra cost £29.99 and the HG80 which I got off him would of been £59.99, both only a couple of quid more than they would of cost from wiggle but without the wait and without the personal service.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (21 Sep 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> I don't mind them being over priced (compared to online prices) as their over heads are much greater... but I completely agree on pretentious and unhelpful (not always, but often).
> 
> Has anybody done a bike shop version of this classic?




Ex LBS shop staff


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TGY0NYAwU4


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Sep 2012)

I have a choice of local bike shops. I like the family run one a couple of miles up the road. The guys are all cyclists, mum works in the shop. The grandson is a junior national TT champ. They always spend time explaining tech stuff to you if you ask a question. They are happy to give a discount if you are buying a bit off them. They are not as cheap as the internet but I don't mind paying a bit more for both the convenience of getting the part straight away as well as the expert knowledge that comes with it.


----------



## sabian92 (21 Sep 2012)

Am I the only one on here who DOESN'T have an LBS?

The closest one must be 10 miles or more.


----------



## Manonabike (21 Sep 2012)

Grizzly said:


> Well I guess I'm lucky. My LBS in East Kilbride is great, good advice, good service and *always have deals on bikes.*


 
so I guess you are always buying bikes then 



V for Vengedetta said:


> My LBS jumps through hoops for me, they provide a really good service *so I don't look at prices*.


 
No wonder they jump through hoops


----------



## Lee_M (21 Sep 2012)

My lbs sold me my new carbon toy, and spent hours and weeks helping and answering all my emails.

I went to pick it up yesterday and their whole computer system was down, so they let me walk out of the shop with it, without paying 

Let me say that again, I walked out with a £3000 bike with their blessing and just a promise to call them today ( I did of course)

They will be getting All my future business


----------



## compo (21 Sep 2012)

I recently found we have a very good little LBS just a 10 minute walk from me. I knew they sold bikes but never paid them much attention because they are a car parts shop who also do bikes. The other week I was having problems with my headset that I was unsure about, mentioned it on our club's Facebook and up he popped with a PM inviting me to take the bike in. I did and he sorted it out in minutes at no charge. I have since learned that he is well regarded by lots of local cyclists.


----------



## martint235 (21 Sep 2012)

I now sort as much as I can myself but for those things I can't, I can find no fault with my LBS. He's just spent ages trying to find that "weird noise my back wheel is making" for £2.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2012)

martint235 said:


> I now sort as much as I can myself but for those things I can't, I can find no fault with my LBS. He's just spent ages trying to find that "*weird noise my back wheel is making*" for £2.


 

And it was?


----------



## JoeyB (21 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And it was?



A £2 coin...


----------



## martint235 (21 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And it was?


The rim tape apparently.


----------



## JoeyB (21 Sep 2012)

Well I'm new to all of this so I made my first visit to the LBS on Saturday. The young lad I spoke to was friendly and helpful, I was a little disappointed he wasn't as clued up as I would have liked... But I'm a sucker for detail so have done extensive research over the last few weeks!

I REALLY want to buy a bike from my LBS, as it would be nice to have the personal touch for once, which you don't get from purchasing online.

I live in the centre of my town so I have two LBS within a 5min walk of my house, I'm going to check out the second one tomorrow morning... And go back to the first one to see if any new 2013 bikes have come in !


----------



## Peteaud (21 Sep 2012)

My L:BS is a guy who just repairs bike and sell a few bits, he is very good.

The other one i use is fantastic, and he will match any internet price if he can.

Ive had fantastic service from both.

a 3rd (small chain) is also very good.

The other one is utter money grabbing ********

There are some out there who are good.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> There are some out there who are good.


 
Absolutely - and in no way do I want to tar them all with the same brush. I found the Edinburgh Bike Co-Op to be superb (although more of a small chain tbh) and the guys along at Flying Fox were friendly and chatty, but it just seems that there are quite a few LBS that haven't quite bought into the idea of customer service.

I imagine it's a similar situation for biking newbies going into the LBS as it used to be for women going into garages.


----------



## Binka (21 Sep 2012)

My independent LBS wouldn't order a Tricross in for me in the size I needed so I could try it. Even though they do stock Tricrosses, they just didn't have my size. They said I'd have to buy it and then they'd order it. I pointed out I might not like the fit/feel of it and the owner told me I had to make a decision which bike I wanted without riding it and seemed to think it was odd that I wasn't prepared to do that.

Evans ordered it in for me no problem. If the LBS had done this I'd have bought it from them even though it was cheaper online. As it is I won't set foot in the place again, so they've also missed out on a few hundred £ worth of accessory sales.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Sep 2012)

I try to buy everything from my LBS (Steel's in Newcastle). They're great. Friendly service, often from a bona fide olympic cyclist! My bikes are from chain retailers, but I'm planning to get my first 'expensive' road bike next spring, and I know where I'll be going.


----------



## billy1561 (21 Sep 2012)

Luckily I have several lbs's close by. The nearest is about 200 yards away but he ain't the best. My favourite is about a mike and half away but it's well worth the journey as they are friendly accommodating, and often do minor fixes for free. As with all decent bike shops they are very knowledgeable too.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2012)

I've got a few:

- The one in Dewsbury has lots of stock but doesn't seem very interested when you go in
- Halfords in Dewsbury. LBS? Maybe not.
- One in Ossett I've just found. Going there tomorrow.
- One I've been using a few miles away in Horbury, but he's mostly an eBay seller now
- Another I've tried in Mirfield. May go back there.

And a search has thrown up a few more less than 10 miles away that I'll have a look at.


----------



## Albert (21 Sep 2012)

I have 3 Shops between 12 and 40 miles from my home or so miles. I try to support all three but reserve my everyday custom for the always friendly, always ready for a chat and always obliging if I have a problem and never pushy - Clive Powell of Rhayader in Powys. Having decent local shops are in our interests as internet shops, which I also use, simply cannot give advice and "suck it and see" service. Price does not always equate to value.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2012)

Roy Pink Cycles in Newport Pagnell. Big modern showroom, but run by a family team. Fantastic in every regard.

Roy himself is a nice bloke and always up for a chat. He has a history of wacky antics involving bikes, like gaffa taping a bike to a canoe and cycling it along the entire length of the river Ouse for charity. I went to school with his eldest son, and can remember how he used to ride a unicycle to school every day...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Sep 2012)

I used to go to my nearest lbs a lot, bought a bike from him, have a chat, a few "how do I do that, sell me the part, I want to try myself".
Since I started reading the tips on here I haven't needed to visit him


----------



## Monsieur Remings (22 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Well... If there was a list from the insurer, why not take it with you when shopping?
> 
> If we all buy everything from the Internet, one day there will be few (or no) LBSs. That will not be a great day.
> 
> ...


 
You don't get much more accurate than this...


----------



## Globalti (22 Sep 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I try to buy everything from my LBS (Steel's in Newcastle). They're great. Friendly service, often from a bona fide olympic cyclist! My bikes are from chain retailers, but I'm planning to get my first 'expensive' road bike next spring, and I know where I'll be going.


 
I used to buy bits from Mike Steel himself when I lived in Gosforth in the seventies. At that time it was just a tiny shop somewhere near Gosforth station if I recall - Station Road? Mike probably had me down as a stupid annoying teenager but he was always patient and helpful with my odd requests and projects.


----------



## Octet (22 Sep 2012)

I don't mind going to an LBS, and nor do I mind paying a bit extra for the products because it is understandable that they will be more expensive.
The problem is, £20 more then online isn't because of profit margins... that is just excessive and dare I say greed, and when you don't get a friendly service with it then you are simply put off by it.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Sep 2012)

Octet said:


> I don't mind going to an LBS, and nor do I mind paying a bit extra for the products because it is understandable that they will be more expensive.
> The problem is, £20 more then online isn't because of profit margins... that is just excessive and dare I say greed, and when you don't get a friendly service with it then you are simply put off by it.



No it's probably the fact that they have to pay retail space rental costs which are higher than wholesale storage, and they can't buy in bulk so have to pay the suppliers more in the first place

I guess you've never worked in retail?


----------



## xpc316e (22 Sep 2012)

It's not just bike shops that are like this. I am staggered by the number of small businesses that really struggle with the kind of service they need to give the market if they are to survive. Many large concerns are no better: I was in Sports Direct (sorry about it, please accept my apology), shopping for trainers, when I spotted a pair I liked. I asked the assistant whether they had them in a 47. He returned after a while to tell me that they had them only in a 43. Did he honestly expect me to say, "You know what, I have another pair of feet at home and fortunately they are a size 43, so I will take them." He ought to have brought out a similar style saying, "Sorry we don't have those in a 47, but we do have these and they're very similar." Retail is hardly rocket science, so why do so many people get it wrong?


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> No it's probably the fact that they have to pay retail space rental costs which are higher than wholesale storage, and they can't buy in bulk so have to pay the suppliers more in the first place
> 
> I guess you've never worked in retail?


 
Very true.

Also take into account postage costs ( i am amazed at the amount of people who dont add on the 
£6.96 postage) and the fact thats if its delivered by yodel you wont see the item for 2 weeks, if at all.

Pay a few quid more and have it there and then.

For clothing its even better to buy local, you can try it on.


----------



## xpc316e (22 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> No it's probably the fact that they have to pay retail space rental costs which are higher than wholesale storage, and they can't buy in bulk so have to pay the suppliers more in the first place
> 
> I guess you've never worked in retail?


 
There are many small bike shops who augment their high street stores with a web presence, and a lot have really competitive prices. I find them comparable with the Chain Reactions and Wiggles of this world. They are not buying in huge quantities and they have the expense of shops with all the attendant overheads, but they seem to manage to pull it off. How do they do it, when the rest moan that charging top dollar is the only way they can survive?


----------



## Chris-H (22 Sep 2012)

Being fairly new ish to cycling i occasionally need the advice of my Lbs.I have 3 + Halfords to choose from.Halfords in Bedford does'nt really have any knowledgeable staff on the bike counter,2 of the lbs's cater for the expensive side of cycling but are helpfull and the other one is part of a chain which sells the cheaper quality stuff.The cheaper one,who does'nt sell clothing,has some friendly staff but their mechanic is arrogant,one lad just does'nt have a clue and the managerPaul is a real nice bloke who knows he's stuff.So different shopping experiences for the cyclist there.
What might be a good idea and very helpfull for all members would maybe be a Board in the forum for recomended Lbs's.That way new members can search the board for an lbs in their area and can go shopping confidently in the knowledge that their newly found lbs has been recomended on here? Good idea or not? Shop name(obviously),price range of stock (cheap,middle of the road,top end)comments and address would be ideal info.
We're going to Rutland cycling at Grafham water next week as never been there before but unsure of what to expect,any experiences?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Well... If there was a list from the insurer, why not take it with you when shopping?


 
Fair point. 

However the insurer uses the Sold Secure list, as does every bike insurer I found online - it seems to be an industry standard. If I go into a specialist store, not one that sells a bit of every kind of sport or one that does car parts and a few bike bits, a specialist in the field of cycling with a large area dedicated solely to bike locks I think it's reasonable to expect them to know what is suitable and what is blatantly unsuitable. I don't expect them to first try to sell me the most expensive bike lock in the County and then fob me off with overpriced, useless kit.

I used to be in retail. I quickly learned to keep my prices keen because if one item is significantly cheaper elsewhere, customers feel ripped off and if they see one item where they know they're being ripped off, they assume everything in the shop is overpriced.


----------



## subaqua (22 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Fair point.
> 
> However the insurer uses the Sold Secure list, as does every bike insurer I found online - it seems to be an industry standard. If I go into a specialist store, not one that sells a bit of every kind of sport or one that does car parts and a few bike bits, a specialist in the field of cycling with a large area dedicated solely to bike locks I think it's reasonable to expect them to know what is suitable and what is blatantly unsuitable. I don't expect them to first try to sell me the most expensive bike lock in the County and then fob me off with overpriced, useless kit.
> 
> I used to be in retail. I quickly learned to keep my prices keen because if one item is significantly cheaper elsewhere, customers feel ripped off and if they see one item where they know they're being ripped off, they assume everything in the shop is overpriced.


 
decent manufacturers have the sold secure level on the packaging. the ones I have for locking my bike are Gold . although the insurance say only Silver is required.


----------



## Hilldodger (22 Sep 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Always check online, it's a godsend. I am cheeky and use real shops to look at the item, then go online and usually buy it because even with postage it's cheaper.


 
And that is why so many bike shop owners get pised off. I know I did. A few months ago one guy phoned to ask if we could beat the online price for a water bottle.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Sep 2012)

The lock is subjective.

If it (as most Kryptonite are) marked with a "Sold Secure" rating then the advice may have actually been appropriate and you were sold the best lock within your budget.

Several of the £30 Kryptonites pass the Silver required for most insurance companies.

I would not baulk at £80 for the right lock, and have a range of Granit X54 plus to demonstrate that!


----------



## Mugshot (22 Sep 2012)

Rent, rates, heating, lighting etc etc The costs of running a retail premises can be astronomical and my heart sinks whenever one of my customers mentions the internet (I don't own a bike shop BTW) because I know how difficult it is for me to compete. The discounts offered are sometimes ludicrous, with the same products being sold for very little more than it costs me to buy them. So people will come to my shop, get lots of good free advice taking advantage of the knowledge which it has taken me many years to gain, see the product they want in the flesh and then toddle off and order online.
But the tide is turning brothers, certainly in my industry, suppliers need the independents on the high streets, and they're starting to clamp down on the discounting online, they are realising that their brands are being devalued, they're starting to offer exclusive lines to us not available to online retailers, they starting to listen to us when we tell them that the independents are their shop window. When the high street dies the suppliers die with them.
Give the independents the opportunity, tell them you've seen it online, tell them how much you've seen it for, give them the chance to maybe get close. If he's taking the rise by all means walk away but if he seems to be doing his best remember the convenience of that shop around the corner, remember the service you've received, remember the hassle of returning items you've bought online and remember the fact that you moan everytime you walk down your local high street and all that's left are charity shops, pound shops, take aways and card shops.
Here endeth the sermon from an impassioned small business man


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Sep 2012)

Being something of a lion on internet forums and a mouse in face-to-face confrontations, I returned to the shop this morning and pointed out the lock was unsuitable because I needed something from the Sold Secure range. Suddenly the chap was very knowledgeable about the requirements of insurance companies so, after trying to sell me the hugely expensive one again he said "I think I might have something downstairs" and returned with a Kryptonite shackle lock with the necessary silver sold secure rating.

Not quite sure what to make of that tbh 

It cost me an extra £5 and is no doubt a lot cheaper online but, purely to support independent retailers, I also paid £40 for a pair of Gore Windstopper gloves. 

However, I doubt I'll go back. I've coughed up £80 for goods I could have got for £45 online and I feel I've been misled, messed around and inconvenienced. 

Being a terribly nice British chap I didn't complain or make a fuss in the shop of course.


----------



## Fnaar (22 Sep 2012)

I was in one once (to pick up my bike following repairs) and a guy turned up (clearly an 'occasional' cyclist) with a snapped chain, asking if they could sort it out for him. Now, if I was the LBS, I'd have sorted it for him, there and then. But he was told he would have to book it in, and it would be a week before they could look at it. He left, having bought a new chain, a chain tool, and with a bewildered look on his face. I felt sorry for him, and also thought that the lbs had lost his good will and potential future custom.


----------



## fuji-stu (22 Sep 2012)

I totaly sympathise with this thread there are two lbs by me and another about ten miles away I always use only one of these, theres a social side to the shop they always make you feel welcome and are never too busy just to have a natter, they also organise and run two weekly rides right through the year, i buy most of my stuff there and generaly get a discount as a result of it every time i go there..however i have used the others too, the other local one really gets my back up ..they have that "I work in a bike shop and therefore will always have a greater knowlage of all things cycling and how dare you darken my door type attitude" and genaraly make you feel very unwelcome..as aresult they dont get my money and i advise anyone who asks me not to shop there..and there allot of peaple i know feel the same..its silly really they loose tons of custome because of it  rant over


----------



## compo (22 Sep 2012)

If you people think so many bike shops are bad try some fishing tackle shops. Unless you are part of their clique you will quickly realise what poor customer service really is.


----------



## redcard (22 Sep 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Rent, rates, heating, lighting etc etc The costs of running a retail premises can be astronomical and my heart sinks whenever one of my customers mentions the internet (I don't own a bike shop BTW) because I know how difficult it is for me to compete. The discounts offered are sometimes ludicrous, with the same products being sold for very little more than it costs me to buy them. So people will come to my shop, get lots of good free advice taking advantage of the knowledge which it has taken me many years to gain, see the product they want in the flesh and then toddle off and order online.
> But the tide is turning brothers, certainly in my industry, suppliers need the independents on the high streets, and they're starting to clamp down on the discounting online, they are realising that their brands are being devalued, they're starting to offer exclusive lines to us not available to online retailers, they starting to listen to us when we tell them that the independents are their shop window. When the high street dies the suppliers die with them.
> Give the independents the opportunity, tell them you've seen it online, tell them how much you've seen it for, give them the chance to maybe get close. If he's taking the rise by all means walk away but if he seems to be doing his best remember the convenience of that shop around the corner, remember the service you've received, remember the hassle of returning items you've bought online and remember the fact that you moan everytime you walk down your local high street and all that's left are charity shops, pound shops, take aways and card shops.
> Here endeth the sermon from an impassioned small business man


 
Suppose keeping prices artificially high is one way to ensure the cash keeps rolling in


----------



## Mugshot (22 Sep 2012)

redcard said:


> Suppose keeping prices artificially high is one way to ensure the cash keeps rolling in


If the cash kept rolling in, as the popular misconception seems to be, I'd be able to afford a car to get to work


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Sep 2012)

compo said:


> If you people think so many bike shops are bad try some fishing tackle shops. Unless you are part of their clique you will quickly realise what poor customer service really is.


 
I have. I went into one and asked for a Campag cassette and they looked at me as if I was an idiot.

I tried the same thing in a newsagent. Same response.

It's bicycle shops every time for me!


----------



## compo (22 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I have. I went into one and asked for a Campag rear cassette and they looked at me as if I was an idiot.
> 
> I tried the same thing in a newsagent. Same response.
> 
> It's bicycle shops every time for me!


 
I rest my case


----------



## Longshot (22 Sep 2012)

xpc316e said:


> How do they do it, when the rest moan that charging top dollar is the only way they can survive?


 
Because not all small retailers are any good at what they do.

I work with a lot of small retailers and some of them are, frankly, clueless. They jump into opening a business without doing the necessary research. Wanting to 'be your own boss' and having an interest in a particular area does not make you a successful business person.

Like every walk of life, there are some very impressive small retailers and some not so much.


----------



## trampyjoe (22 Sep 2012)

5 lbs near me within a 20 minute ride:
1 - Overpriced with arrogant staff, if I had a full sus MTB they would probably be really friendly. I don't.
1 - not even looked at the prices as the staff were very dismissive when I asked them a question
1 - Overpriced and seems like they don't know what they're doing (saw a write up online where they didn't re-tighten some wheel nuts after replacing some brake pads (yes I know)).
1 - medium size chain store where the staff were just down right ignorant (a common thing in all shops these days, no 'how can i help' or 'if you need anything' just a quick glance up and sometimes watching you to make sure you don't steal anything).
1 - (the furthest away) that seems friendly enough but I've only had cause to go into once.

Or there's the internet - Cheapest and don't have to deal with twatty staff.

Edit: If I had a LBS near me that was both friendly and reasonably priced then I'd be happy .. in fact if they were just one of those things I'd be happy.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Sep 2012)

Not a great user of LBSs mostly because of lack of choice - my local shops seem to be tied to particular brands - in one most everything is Specialized, the other Trek/Bontrager. It is only online that I can source most of the stuff I require


----------



## Matthames (22 Sep 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> And that is why so many bike shop owners get pised off. I know I did. A few months ago one guy phoned to ask if we could beat the online price for a water bottle.


 
I know what I would like to say to somebody like that. Haggling over small items like that you will instantly swallow up any margins you have on the time it takes to close the sale.

Working in retail myself, I have a great deal of insight into the actual cost of things. A lot of the online retailers that you see selling really cheap are probably running their operation out of their garage so they can run things at a very tight margin. That is why they can offer those prices. They don't have the staff costs, rental, rates and every other expense that a shop has.

Customer support is also very time consuming, but for a retailer to compete it needs to offer good support to have that x factor. I do spare at the stories about people getting bad customer service from a shop when the economic climate is the way it is.

Although not a cycle retailer, we have people ring up at my work saying that our prices are higher than some of our internet competitors and try to haggle. We offer customer support, which is something our internet competitors don't do.

I also imagine that the way the market place is at the moment that a lot of LBSs are sailing dangerously close to the wind at the moment by trying to juggle keeping their prices competitive and their bank manager happy.

It is not just in the cycle industry that manufacturers are trying to protect their rrps. There are a lot of other businesses that are becoming more choosy on who they supply to, price they offer and the quantities, so the reality is that this would be a general trend for the future.


----------



## DCLane (22 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> - One in Ossett I've just found. Going there tomorrow.


 
Well I went back to the one in Ossett, looking to buy a pair of mudguards for the Raleigh Airlite 100.

I said I didn't want Raceguards as I'd got some already.

What did he try to sell me?

A clip-on MTB rear mudguard and a set of Raceguards 

I won't be back and have had to buy them online.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2012)

We live interesting times with regards to retail, and it will be interesting to see what happens in the future. Will the good bike shops survive or will they be beaten up by the big online shops? If the bike shops go, where will the consumer go to test ride a bike and to get good advice? Where will folks go to have their bikes serviced if the bikes shops disappear?

It could happen, who'd have thought a couple of years ago that the most successful retailer of the early 20th century, Woolworths would be off the high street?

It's not a happy state of affairs, but why would one want to pay more for a product in a shop than they can get it online, not me. I wonder if forum folk will be having the same discussion in ten years time.

For what it's worth I have bought two new bikes this year both from shops near me, after having done a lot of research, but I have also bought a significant amount of gear online too. 

If all the bike shops do close, I'll be lost for someone to service my bikes, I suppose I'll have to learn how to do it myself.

I am currently in that there France, on the way home from a Cyling holiday, in the area that we are in there seems to be an epidemic of bike shops, at least ten within 20 miles, plus a Decathalon store the size of Croydon, and a Carrefour store with a cycle department, bigger than most LBS'. I'm curious to know how they are surviving in these trying times.


----------



## trampyjoe (22 Sep 2012)

In Luton the council are trying to shut down a LBS so they can rent the shop out for more money to one of the big bike chains. Unfortunately I cannot find the story anywhere  I saw it on the beeb last week though.


----------



## ACW (22 Sep 2012)

front tyre burst the day before the freshnlo glasgow edinburgh ride, went to lbs for a replacement not expecting to get a schwalbe marathon racer 20x1.5 tyre but they had one and only charged £10 internet price is £20.
i am always suprised that they are so good on prices for some stuff


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Sep 2012)

We used to have a small local bike shop called "Butlers" in Southsea.

They then moved to a larger premise and a couple of the lads started doing mail order, and using the new fanged internet from the back of the shop.

Even when they moved from the retail premises to become a warehouse, you could still nip in and buy things. Then they got too big and won't talk to you or sell you anything. I had a broken derailleur and despite being outside their door they insisted they would have to post it and I had to limp home.

From Butlers to Wiggle!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Sep 2012)

Eeee - I remember Southsea. I got my first tattoo on the pier there and got an unwelcome memento from a club called Joanna's.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Eeee - I remember Southsea. I got my first tattoo on the pier there and got an unwelcome memento from a club called Joanna's.



Herpes?


----------



## Mugshot (23 Sep 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Herpes?


That'd be an odd thing for a tattoo, but each to their own I suppose


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Sep 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Herpes?


 
Something like that. Strange, they seemed such nice girls.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Something like that. Strange, they seemed such nice girls.



Nope, not in Pompey lol


----------



## Longshot (23 Sep 2012)

My first tattoo was done in Poole but it didn't come with herpes. Should I feel left out?


----------



## SportMonkey (23 Sep 2012)

My LBS is a Cyclelife franchise, it's currently (slowly) closing down. I've been in there 4 times for bits and pieces for my Spesh, they didn't have a single thing, not even calliper brake pads.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2012)

Went to CycleWorld and Cycle Surgery in Portsmouth today. Managed to see the Cannondale Synapse in the flesh and it looked to be in my size, annoyingly it was fairly busy in CycleWorld so didn't get to speak to anyone, they also had a Giant Defy 1 in there. Cycle Surgery only had two road bikes on display, neither of which were brands I've heard of!


----------



## Baggy (23 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> Roy Pink Cycles in Newport Pagnell. Big modern showroom, but run by a family team. Fantastic in every regard.
> 
> Roy himself is a nice bloke and always up for a chat. He has a history of wacky antics involving bikes, like gaffa taping a bike to a canoe and cycling it along the entire length of the river Ouse for charity. I went to school with his eldest son, and can remember how he used to ride a unicycle to school every day...


 I went to school with his middle son, who didn't ride a unicycle! Haven't been in their shop since they moved to new premises but will do next time I'm over that way. Phil Corley cycles was my LBS before Pinks' opened.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> My lbs sold me my new carbon toy, and spent hours and weeks helping and answering all my emails.
> 
> I went to pick it up yesterday and their whole computer system wdas down, so they let me walk out of the shop with it, without paying
> 
> ...


 
Name [the shop] and applaud them - that is superb


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Very true.
> 
> Also take into account postage costs ( i am amazed at the amount of people who dont add on the
> £6.96 postage) and the fact thats if its delivered by yodel you wont see the item for 2 weeks, if at all.
> ...


 
And some may do a like-for - like price vs genuine (i.e non fleabay) online shops.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Being something of a lion on internet forums and a mouse in face-to-face confrontations, I returned to the shop this morning and pointed out the lock was unsuitable because I needed something from the Sold Secure range. Suddenly the chap was very knowledgeable about the requirements of insurance companies so, after trying to sell me the hugely expensive one again he said "I think I might have something downstairs" and returned with a Kryptonite shackle lock with the necessary silver sold secure rating.
> 
> Not quite sure what to make of that tbh
> 
> ...


 
Look at it from his point of view. You initially went in and asked for ..."a good lock that will satisfy an insurance company" .

Insurance companies differ with their requirements and so it would be impossible, without seeing your policy, to determine what was needed. For example, my poilcy states the bike must be locked to a secure object. The type of lock used is irrelevant. 

He should have said this, but without knowing you and how you'd react, you might have taken this as a brush off.

So, he sold you one that, in his opinion, should satisfy most requirements.

You went back with a specific requirement and as you have seen, he was able to provide a good service.

It's difficult, nigh on impossible, for a shop to satisfy all customers.


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Went to CycleWorld and Cycle Surgery in Portsmouth today. Managed to see the Cannondale Synapse in the flesh and it looked to be in my size, annoyingly it was fairly busy in CycleWorld so didn't get to speak to anyone, they also had a Giant Defy 1 in there. Cycle Surgery only had two road bikes on display, neither of which were brands I've heard of!


 
Those two are both pretty useless for road bikes, AFAIC, at least in those branches. The CS store is just too small. They do stock some decent road bike brands, as can be seen online, but they don't have the space instore and what bikes there are on display are all MTB, hybrids etc. Have used Cycle World for servicing in the past, they were fine for that, and bought spares from them (their online prices are often pretty good and you can collect instore), but the road bike selection was pretty lame the last time I was in there.

Try Velocity in Cosham. Nice people who won't muck you around, have a decent stock of road bikes from a decent range of brands- Colnago, Trek, Look, Orbea. They get regular business from me, with good reason.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2012)

Cheers fella. 

Tbf Cycleworld had two models I am interested in, but other than that the selection was low.


----------



## HovR (23 Sep 2012)

I find my LBS to be pretty good. Always up for a chat, good service and prices are competitive for the most part. More recently they sold me and fitted bar tape cheaper than I could buy it online, and have quoted me a good price on a pair of forks I'll hopefully be getting next week.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (23 Sep 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Not a great user of LBSs mostly because of lack of choice - my local shops seem to be tied to particular brands - in one most everything is Specialized, the other Trek/Bontrager. It is only online that I can source most of the stuff I require


Mine is like that, they have mostly Trek stuff. Even if they did have different brands I don't think they could fit many in anyway, the shop itself isn't too big.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2012)

Yeah my closest one is clearly in cahoots with Specialized but their website has other stuff so I am going to find out if they can get other stuff in.

The second closest wasn't open today so will go during the week to see what they have most of. I'd like to see a Trek Domane in person.


----------



## Grizzly (23 Sep 2012)

Manonabike said:


> so I guess you are always buying bikes then
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder they jump through hoops


Actually I'm hoping that by giving them some good publicity I get a bigger discount


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Sep 2012)

I don't have an LBS. I live in Hastings. The nearest proper bike shop to me is up in Tunbridge Wells, as far as I know. I seldom have need if one since I do all my own maintenance and because of thr dustances involved, buy on-line. That said, the shop in Tunbridge Wells is very good.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2012)

hoopdriver said:


> I don't have an LBS. I live in Hastings. The nearest proper bike shop to me is up in Tunbridge Wells, as far as I know. I seldom have need if one since I do all my own maintenance and because of thr dustances involved, buy on-line. That said, the shop in Tunbridge Wells is very good.


 

What about Hastings Cycles in The High Street? Was there last time I was in Hastings. (Had to get a new innertube, classic old bike shop)
Are Spin City Cycles still going?


----------



## Berties (23 Sep 2012)

My lbs I have a great relationship with,but like training a puppy they got a smack on the nose after I bought the first bike from them over shocking attitude from a member of staff,but since have bought two more bikes from them and loads of kit and upgrades 
I get great service and good discount,good advice from riders ,if some thing is wrong they sort it!
Buying on line is ok if it is a reorder or you are100% sure of size,but some thing as important say as shorts need to fit properly,trying on a few pairs, I would pay more money rather than my under carriage be chaffed and grated,buying cleats and shoes how many posts have I read ,my feet hurt my knees hurt,to tight to loose my lbs sorts that out
They have two shops opposite one commute /mb and one road and tri all top of their game


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Really lucky in this area. Excellent small bike shop in Perth that has been around for years and really know their stuff. My good road bike was delivered to me supposed to have been assembled and checked. Turned out it was as it came from the factory. Cables and everything needed fitting. Felt a bit bad taking it to the bike shop but I bought it on finance which they didn't offer anyway so not as bad. Anyway, they assembled and checked the bike for £30 which I thought was excellent.
> 
> Another good one is Rock n Road in Bridge of Allan which next door neighbour uses. Because he buys quite a bit from them they usually give him decent discounts.


That shop in Perth is a legend though, and far from representative of the trade.


----------



## akb (24 Sep 2012)

Chris-H said:


> We're going to Rutland cycling at Grafham water next week as never been there before but unsure of what to expect,any experiences?


 
I got my Spesh MTB from Grafham, very pleased. The shop was very busy when I went in, but they acknowledged me when I arrived and that someone would be with me soon. I had my eye on a few MTB models, and with a bit of help by the techny guy who was assisting, I walked out with a £600 bike, £100 more than I had orignally intended to spend.

If you mean the route, i have no idea, sorry!

Where else do you go in the Bedford area? Priory Marina Cycles are good for advice I find, although they only seem to stock higher end roadies and kids bikes. I have yet to experience Peddles in Biggleswade, but have heard poor reviews. Bedford Halfords is crap (from experience), the store in Biggleswade is much better IMO which the Bike Hut staff knowing a bit more than the Bedford store.


----------



## Chris S (24 Sep 2012)

My LBS couldn't count. £8 for a chain splitter plus £6 for a spoke wrench doesn't come to £15.


----------



## Chris-H (24 Sep 2012)

akb said:


> I got my Spesh MTB from Grafham, very pleased. The shop was very busy when I went in, but they acknowledged me when I arrived and that someone would be with me soon. I had my eye on a few MTB models, and with a bit of help by the techny guy who was assisting, I walked out with a £600 bike, £100 more than I had orignally intended to spend.
> 
> If you mean the route, i have no idea, sorry!
> 
> Where else do you go in the Bedford area? Priory Marina Cycles are good for advice I find, although they only seem to stock higher end roadies and kids bikes. I have yet to experience Peddles in Biggleswade, but have heard poor reviews. Bedford Halfords is crap (from experience), the store in Biggleswade is much better IMO which the Bike Hut staff knowing a bit more than the Bedford store.


I use Priory marina when i have to,very knowledgable but fairly hefty on price,forget pedals in Biggleswade,arrogant,way overpriced and tbh crap all round (quoted me £15 to fit bartape,not even supply and fit),fully agree with Halfords which is way i do a 10 mile round trip further to use B/wade,Cycle king are ok ish,if you get Paul he's a nice bloke and you'll have a pleasant experience,any of the others and you might as well forget it,Transition are good but too expensive for me.I'm still looking for that ever elusive LBS,well stocked,friendly,knowledgable.A further drive away to Higham Ferrers and you'll find A J cycles,bloody brilliant,they do cater for the more expensive ranges but they certainly know their stuff,i'm off for a bike fit there this week.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Eeee - I remember Southsea. I got my first tattoo on the pier there and got an unwelcome memento from a club called Joanna's.


 

Joanna's - otherwise known as the "Royal Naval School of Dancing"

Having worked in the STD clinic at HMS Nelson when I was in part 3 training, I can assure you that you were not the only one!

Of course including Joanna's widens the topic to a completely different type of local "bike" shop

(Not that I have ever set foot inside the doors of course)


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2012)

I remember the manager of Velocity as a mechanic in the now defunct "Wheels" in Lee on the Solent. Unfortunately Braziers in Gosport has also closed.

Although not as big and specialised ......for simple reliable stuff try Solent Cycles in Portchester, Fareham and Lee on the Solent. They have a fair range of bikes and kit, but you may have to visit a particular shop.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Sep 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Having worked in the STD clinic at HMS Nelson when I was in part 3 training, I can assure you that you were not the only one!


 
I found it all rather communist, sitting in the waiting room there beside a Hooky, a Subby and a full blown (probably) Commander.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2012)

Lee_M said:


> My lbs sold me my new carbon toy, and spent hours and weeks helping and answering all my emails.
> 
> I went to pick it up yesterday and their whole computer system was down, so they let me walk out of the shop with it, without paying
> 
> ...


That's nothing! My local commercial Mercedes dealer delivered a brand new unregistered spinter chassis cab to my home address for me to cut up and weld bits into the chassis before it went to the body builder to have a luton body fitted. That's around £22k (+VAT) of factory ordered vehicle and I never even signed a contract and didn't pay a penny until the completed vehicle was registered and ready for the road, now that IS trust


----------



## Drago (3 May 2015)

Baggy said:


> I went to school with his middle son, who didn't ride a unicycle! Haven't been in their shop since they moved to new premises but will do next time I'm over that way. Phil Corley cycles was my LBS before Pinks' opened.


Corleys was my LBS too when I lived in MK. Bloody awful customer service back then.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Corleys was my LBS too when I lived in MK. Bloody awful customer service back then.


Bit late to the party, Drago?


----------



## andrewsdad (3 May 2015)

Monsieur said:


> My LBS is called Halfords - never anything but good service, prices checked online before I go and never had an issue with refunds when needed.
> The 5 small independent bike shops within 10 miles of me are overpriced, pretentious and mostly very unhelpful.
> 
> So, guess where I shop?


Lucky you, my local bikehut did a gear service for me, forgetting to check that my chain had stretched, wouldn't touch them again.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2015)

Monsieur said:


> My LBS is called Halfords - never anything but good service, prices checked online before I go and never had an issue with refunds when needed.
> The 5 small independent bike shops within 10 miles of me are overpriced, pretentious and mostly very unhelpful.
> 
> So, guess where I shop?



Bit odd that as the 5 local you might talk about are the same I use, I would not trust or use Halfords on my bikes. Halfords the place where a 27.2 will fit in a 27 by using a large hammer, seen it happen at the Carlton Centre shop and the Tritton road one. They used to mix paint for me, even that was very hit and miss as the only had scales down to one decimal point, where as mixing successfully down to 100ml needs at least 2.

Not forgetting when I was looking for a rear mech alignment tool, Carlton Centre said no such thing existed.


----------



## ayceejay (3 May 2015)

m
My local is run by a Polish guy who knows all about it and can't stop telling you totally steam rolling any knowledge you yourself might have. When in the market for a new bike he tried to sell me one that was clearly too small, Tony Mills could do this kind of thing but not this guy, Tony ran the kind of shop that I was happy to spend money in. Tony could look at you and fit you up a bike that was spot on he and the boys would welcome me make the tea suggest a few goodies I 'needed' and I would give them some money - isn't that how it is *supposed* to work?


----------



## BigCoops (3 May 2015)

I must be lucky...

One small LBS, one smaller (Not a Bikehut) Halfords and a Spesh Concept Store, all within the same smallish town.

All of which I've bought things from, all of which I've taken excellent advice from and all of whom are happy to 'shoot the s**t' and swap war stories when the shop is quiet.

Oh, I also buy things online...sometimes the prices are just too good.


----------



## Squid lips (3 May 2015)

My lbs in kendal ( Bruce's bike shop ) is superb run by two really great blokes friendly , don't look down their noses at you not itmadating , happy to talk will order you anything . I'm getting a nice viitus framed bike off them next ,they are steel fanatics btw ,and extremely cheap for eg full strip down service is £25 .00 and won't replace anything with out permission and point out why it's goosed ,they always get my custom


----------



## screenman (3 May 2015)

People will only talk down to you if you let them do so.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2015)

Or if you're much shorter than them.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Or if you're much shorter than them.



Take a box with you, well not you but you know what I mean


----------



## andrewsdad (3 May 2015)

Some comedians on here today, very funny, thanks for the giggles.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 May 2015)

People seem to have impossible expectations of their local bike shop. "I went in and within 10 seconds not one person had offered me a massage, and their prices are a full 5% more expensive than I can find online. I told them to stick it!"


----------



## Moe (4 May 2015)

I'm not impressed with my LBS, I bought a mountain bike from them and they didn't even fit it for me they just had me sit on it and that was that.... When I went to ride it for the first time my knees were nearly touching my chin! I also had to go back to them for a stem riser.... Every time I go in I feel intimidated! I would join the local bike club but the owner is also a member so I guess I won't joining! I bought my road bike from Wiggle, even though they are on the WWW I get more help from them!


----------



## Nigeyy (4 May 2015)

Well....

My closest LBS I used to frequent and bought an MTB from them. This was way back in the mid to late 90's. I'd gone in, test rode it, and decided it was the bike for me and was pretty happy. Things were good, and I put a down payment down and had to pay the balance some time later to pick it up. At that time, and thanks to the wonderful internet, I found out the particular brand of front forks equipped on the bike were on a recall -so I reminded them to make sure the forks on the bike weren't the ones recalled (I should have been worried when they sounded surprized about the recall)......

You guessed it -the day I went in to pay the remainder of the balance -excited to ride my new steed -I flipped the bike up to see the very same offending recalled forks. I was pretty miffed to the say the least. However, even at that point, I was willing to give the benefit of the doubt as they seemed pretty good and I want to support local businesses. What put me over the edge was asking about the forks and how to adjust them and the owner -not a poorly paid part time kid mind you -tell me how to adjust them completely incorrectly and dangerously. Never been in since, I felt I'd just had enough. Still owned by the same person and surprizingly in business today, don't know how!

After that I usually bought everything I needed online. However, I did decide to give another LBS a try when I just needed a cheapo saddle -was a bit put off when they had a bucket of saddles that were clearly used and takeoffs that were at crazy like new saddle prices. No thanks, just a complete rip off. Add to a less than stellar service and I was gone, never to return, again.

That's just my experience. I tend to find buying over the internet is easier and cheaper (a bit of googling usually gets you the right information if you are careful as well as some reviews that can really help) at prices that are usually 40% less than an LBS price. It makes it hard to want to go back to the LBS.

FWIW, I don't think I'm a demanding customer. I understand that an LBS can't necessarily drop everything to fix someone's broken bike chain at a moments notice (where do you stop then? Do you just fix everyone's bike on a who's in the shop at that particular moment?), or that they have everything you need in stock (there's usually not a humungous warehouse out at the back!). But I do expect friendly service and sound knowledge and advice if I'm going to go there -and yes, while I don't expect prices to be comparable I'd be happy to pay a 10-20% markup over the cheapest internet options, even including shipping costs.

But: seems like it's hard to find those things -as well as the pricing being usually 40% more (with the online business model, I'm not even sure that paying 10-20% more over the cheapest internet price is feasible for an LBS, which may just mean the LBS is a dying business model for me anyway). I'm just not going to take the time to haggle in a shop when I can find the same component online delivered to my doorstep for much less and with the knowledge that if I do my bit of research, it's probably going to be a good component fit for purpose and I'll have the security of knowing from reviews if it's a reasonable bit of kit.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 May 2015)

Moe said:


> I'm not impressed with my LBS, I bought a mountain bike from them and they didn't even fit it for me they just had me sit on it and that was that.... When I went to ride it for the first time my knees were nearly touching my chin! I also had to go back to them for a stem riser.... Every time I go in I feel intimidated! I would join the local bike club but the owner is also a member so I guess I won't joining! I bought my road bike from Wiggle, even though they are on the WWW I get more help from them!



Is the shop Moonglu?

I've been in a couple of times and didn't quite take to them, or perhaps more accurately, they didn't quite take to me.

They seem very keen on custom builds and other high end stuff.

That's fine, but of course there aren't enough £5K customers to make a living from, so they have to deal with the likes of you and me.

It is shameful of them to make you, as a customer, feel intimidated about going in.

You shouldn't be put off joining the road club.

I'm not saying you should join to go after the shop owner, but if you meet and the subject of your Wiggle bike comes up, it would be an opportunity for you to tell him - on neutral ground - why he didn't get the business.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2015)

Owners of the bike shop I use have, over the years, got used to odd cycles coming in with me. From the two Pashley Classic 33's, with damaged wheels and odd size tyres/inner tubes required, to the Brox that need the rear wheel truing after being damaged.

Part of the problem has been given above, time & parts. How many would be willing to pay extra to jump the queue, for a repair thats needed? They do yours, someone else must wait.


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Owners of the bike shop I use have, over the years, got used to odd cycles coming in with me. From the two Pashley Classic 33's, with damaged wheels and odd size tyres/inner tubes required, to the Brox that need the rear wheel truing after being damaged.
> 
> Part of the problem has been given above, time & parts. How many would be willing to pay extra to jump the queue, for a repair thats needed? They do yours, someone else must wait.



The complaints here are about poor service, incorrect advice, no adjustment when purchasing bikes etc. Not sure where you are coming from about jumping queue. There would be always be the odd and unreasonably demanding customer that is pretty much the case about all trades. Why would someone insist on jumping queue except the oddball?


----------



## Moe (4 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Is the shop Moonglu?




Yes it is Pale rider! I only go in now for my electrolyte tabs because Wiggle don't seem to have the ones I like!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 May 2015)

There is one in Rochdale that I will not use again. Grumpy, no follow up service on new purchase and frankly no clue what they were doing with a faulty tyre (extra rim tape and an explanation that not all 700 rims and tyres could actually fit to one another) after 3 days of having the bike back to solve the tyre exploding off the rim 1/4 mile into its inaugural ride. When it did it again, I examined it myself and found the 6 inch manufacturing defect absence of tyre bead. I called and told them and they weren't interested, didn't offer a replacement tyre from stock or want to see what they'd missed.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Not sure where you are coming from about jumping queue. Why would someone insist on jumping queue except the oddball?


Paying that bit extra for a rush job!
Example being something went wrong on the way into work and you need the bike to get back home.


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2015)




----------



## DEFENDER01 (4 May 2015)

GOOGLE is your friend.


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Paying that bit extra for a rush job!
> Example being something went wrong on the way into work and you need the bike to get back home.



Ok, got it.


----------



## andrewsdad (4 May 2015)

Moe said:


> I'm not impressed with my LBS, I bought a mountain bike from them and they didn't even fit it for me they just had me sit on it and that was that.... When I went to ride it for the first time my knees were nearly touching my chin! I also had to go back to them for a stem riser.... Every time I go in I feel intimidated! I would join the local bike club but the owner is also a member so I guess I won't joining! I bought my road bike from Wiggle, even though they are on the WWW I get more help from them!


Mine is exactly the same, it's either them or halfords for me, some choice, so I've decided to teach myself via youtube. And advice from this great forum.


----------

